# Can't seem to figure out what plant this is, Help please!



## PAXpress (Sep 22, 2011)

Sorry if the picture is bad I will take a new one if no one has an idea what it is.








It grows pretty quickly when it reaches the surface it almost seems to turn a slight purple in the center of the leaves. Seems to stretch out under the light and doesn't normally try to grow out of the tank at least not for me.
I was given a bunch of scraps in a bucket and these things were so tiny when I got them I assumed they were some kind of hygrophila. Would love to know what they are! Thanks in advance!


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

If you can get a closer shot, that would be very helpful. That said, my guess would be _Hygrophila polysperma_.


----------



## PAXpress (Sep 22, 2011)

pweifan said:


> If you can get a closer shot, that would be very helpful. That said, my guess would be _Hygrophila polysperma_.


Right on the money! Skimming through the pictures on google of Polysperma I'm 99.9% certain you are right. Sorry for the crappy picture but you have helped me a ton! I'll add a better picture tomorrow or tonight once I get a minute so we can confirm.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep, I agree looks like polysperma from this distance.


----------



## PAXpress (Sep 22, 2011)

pweifan said:


> If you can get a closer shot, that would be very helpful. That said, my guess would be _Hygrophila polysperma_.


Here it is some better shots. Thanks for the help both of you.


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

Definitely _Hygrophila polysperma_


----------

